# army list advice!!!



## Yanos

Hi all,

ok so I've posted a bit on here about wood elves and chaos which I have played etc but i'm gonna be selling most of my models soon and totally refurbishing my collection in order to regain some of the passion for gaming.

Plan is a Dark Elf army, as i've alway loved them and the new plastic models allow me a chance to collect affordably the army i always wanted.

However i am relatively inexperienced in both collecting and playing against the dark elves....

which leads me to my thread....

My plan is to theme the army (i love story!)

around a very succesful corsair, one with notariety and friends in the right places, and one with a particularly savage interest in slavery, and in raiding the high elves, also one with a particular disdain for the vermin of the underworld (my main opponent plays skaven!), and they're unclean filthy hides, all the better to slave away their reamining days in the mountains!

so the owner of his own large raiding vessel... perhaps even a black ark?! 

so the general plan for the list is this...

The corsair lord will be on a cold one along with his trusted bodyguard of knights ie; 1 mounted lord and 5 cold one knights.

the base of the army will be his mistress the sorceresss lv2 and her body guard of 20 spearmen, wth full command and 2x 10 cross bowmen no command.

The rest of the army comprising of 20 corsairs with full command hiding and assassin, 5x shades for scouting, and a war hydra and 2x reaper bolt throwers for back up...

I know there's probably plenty of holes and weaknesses in this but its just my starting point and I dont think it even makes up quite 2k points yet.

but what significant changes would you make and what would you add?

I plan on using a refused flank tactic against most opponents with bowmen, and bolt throwers and spear led my sorc on one flank. with the hydra corsairs and cavalry going down the other. the shades are purely to remove warmachine crew and/or rogue wizards in advance of the main army.

all help very appreciated!


----------



## blackspine

I would make him a more successful raider/ lord.

Really fill out those Spearmen. at 20, they will drop like flies. You may want to make the RXBM the 'guard' as keeping them at range will enable the sorc to keep lobbing those NASTY dark magic spells into the fray for 1-2 rounds more. 

The 5 CoK won't do much. Again, he should be more successful. I'd say at least 8 + the lord for your "hammer" unit (well and the hydra). The RXB might be a waste of points. You could fill out the CoK or buy that hydra (s) for the same points. 
Some people like corsairs, I'm not a huge fan. With the frenzy banner, they become potent.

Good luck!


----------



## WinZip

Also, if your looking to make a fluffy Dark Elves raider army, id use someone like lokhir fellheart as your hero, and base your army as the warriors of the Tower of Blessed Dread.


----------



## Yanos

OK well taking into account the very helpful advice i've compiled this theoretical list....
Characters
Dreadlord
Mounted on Cold one
hvy armour, Lance, Shield.
Cloak of Hag Graef, Black Dragon Egg. 240pts
(leads Cold one knights)

LV2 Sorceress, 2x dispel scrolls. 185pts
in spearmen unit

Master, lght armour, SD Cloak, 2x handbows, potion of strength, add h-wpn.
134pts
Leads Corsairs

Core:

30x black ark corsairs+ sea serpent standard (frenzy) full command and 2x handbows for reaver. 353

24x spearmen with shields and full command. 183

10 xbows 100

10 xbows 100



Special:
9 cold one knights with full command, banner (always strikes first). Dreadknight has death piercer (killing blow) 343pts

5x shades
accompanied by and assassin with cloak of twilight and rending stars. 98pts + 140pts.

Rare:
1x War Hydra
175pts

any suggestions?! and / or improvements

comes to a toal of 2001pts


----------

